# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Aya LaBrie (aka as XXXBowHo on AT)



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday darlin!!

Aya has had more UPS and DOWNS the past few years than anyone and still comes up smiling that sweet smile. You go girl. Have a great birthday. Hope to see you in San Diego some time soon.

All the best,

OX


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

cool chick


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Hope you have a great day Aya.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Happy B-Day Aya!

-CG


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday Aya Labrie



Henrique


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Aya. 

Keep em in the Xring.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Bon anniversaire Aya !

Tous mes voeux pour Plitvica ...  

Dominique


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Happy B-day Aya! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Happy Dday girly.....what are you now 16??? hehe


----------



## John Daniels (May 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday Aya!


----------



## Beej (Nov 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Aya, & here's to many more.


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Aya!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Aya! *

Wishing you much health and happiness on your special day! 

May you always be blessed with the love and support of family and friends!  All the other gifts are bonuses!  

Outdoor Gal


----------



## grandfather (May 24, 2004)

*from down in the heart of Texas*

wishing you a great Birthday wish from the gang at Peacock Archery
Archery...it's for the Entire Family !!!
www.peacockarchery.com


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

AYA, I hope you had an excellent day. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AYA*

Hope you havea great oen ans get to shoot you r bow its sunny & hot here in LA


Next year will be your year for sure


Hugs to a wonderful Lady


TINK


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

we celebrated Aya's birthday at the Olympic Trials: true to form, Aya was out practicing for the world field title on our range and then we did a bucket of KFC we all are hoping that Aya has a great field shoot-she shot the trials with her fast but light field set up and the wind in Mason was rather stiff and tricky and that didn't help. My wife, son and I enjoyed spending some time with Aya even though her ping pong game needs some work


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks a bunch for the warm wishes on my B-Day and BIG thanks to JimC for the tasty chicken dinner. 

I had hoped to win a ticket to Athens for my B-day, as it was the final day of the Trials...but... there is always a "but"... I didn't fair well at all. I have a list of a zillion excuses for not making it "but" noone really cares about excuses. They care about performance. 

That being said, I feel proud that I chose to go after nearly bailing out after my struggles post-surgery. "But" I did my best and never gave up and smiled the whole way when I could have cried. The experience I gained will just become another addition to my arsenal of adversity that I will tap into later to make me stronger.

Same goes for the World Field Trials. I was in tears after the first 8 targets and even told an official I wasn't feeling well. She said I should --that ugly four letter word--. But I never quit and I dug in deep and finished with my first National Field title and a chance to represent my country in Croatia at the Worlds.

Thanks again for all the support.

Wish me X's...
XXXBowHo


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Congrats my dear...........


You are a Winner in my book!!!

its a very short one too

I am so proud of you


Cheers

TINK


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Well put! I wish you all the 'X's you deserve!


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

Happy B-day Aya. Take a few pounds of draw weight out of that monster and get yourself back in the drivers seat! You'll be on track in no time. 

See you,
MG
PS Remember to splurge on your B-day (belated)


----------



## Z-Archery (Dec 6, 2003)

*Happy Birthday*

Hey Aya, Happy Birthday from me and the whole gang from Poynette Bowhunters, Wishing you ,a great year , a great month, a great day, a great hour, a great minute, a great second, to use when ever you see fit. >~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> Z


----------

